# Point and shoot camera, anyway to undo poster effect?



## biggerliz (Nov 30, 2011)

i took a bunch of photos while traveling. however, near the end of the trip, my settings were changed to the "poster" effect, but i didn't notice.

now that i have seen the photos, i would like to undo this effect. is there anyway that this is possible? as far as i can see, there were no double versions of the pictures saved, so i'm not sure how to go about doing this.

any advice would be fantastic.

thanks


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it a JPEG? If it is, you're unlucky.


----------



## BastiaanImages (Nov 30, 2011)

Since it's a P&S I guess that you're unlucky indeed. I know the feeling, once spend a day photographing and on the end of the day saw that it was on the lowest resolution setting. Such a disappointment.


----------



## biggerliz (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry,

I am not very good with technical terms regarding cameras. It isn't RAW if that is what you are asking, i don't know if it is specifically JPEG or some other picture format. If it was RAW we could do something? Or if it was anything aside from JPEG we could do something?

Thanks again!


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Dec 4, 2011)

biggerliz said:


> Sorry,
> 
> I am not very good with technical terms regarding cameras. It isn't RAW if that is what you are asking, i don't know if it is specifically JPEG or some other picture format. If it was RAW we could do something? Or if it was anything aside from JPEG we could do something?
> 
> Thanks again!



I don't think it was RAW, if it was, I don't think there would be the poster effect.


----------

